
Putin signs law making Russian apps mandatory on smartphones, computers - pseudolus
https://uk.reuters.com/article/us-russia-internet-software/putin-signs-law-making-russian-apps-mandatory-on-smartphones-computers-idUKKBN1Y61Z4
======
the_matrix
How do they hope to implement this law? Given the fact that people can even
root their smart-phones and get rid of those apps?

~~~
ketzu
According to the article, they just have to be pre-installed, which is easy to
enforce. It can be enforced the same way Google makes OEMs install all their
software despite people being able to root and remove it. It doesn't need to
be checked on every phone, and if you have to create some that fulfill the
requirement, you lose most incentive to have a separate section without it.

Also rooting is a non-solution for many people, even if they know how to do
it. Many banking apps refuse to work on rooted phones, and the apps are often
required to use the banking services. My experience on this is restricted to
Germany though.

~~~
dngray
> _Many banking apps refuse to work on rooted phones, and the apps are often
> required to use the banking services._

My understanding is you can get around that with things like:

• Magisk: [https://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/magisk/official-
magisk...](https://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/magisk/official-
magisk-v7-universal-systemless-t3473445)

• Xposed: [https://repo.xposed.info](https://repo.xposed.info) eg
[https://repo.xposed.info/module-
overview?combine=bank](https://repo.xposed.info/module-overview?combine=bank)

~~~
ketzu
That's true, I forgot about those. They increase the friction of having a
rooted phone though. Also many apps seem to implement some custom checks, some
even refuse to work reliably on unrooted phones, e.g., barclaycard. When I had
lineageOS flashed on one of my older phones I couldn't get my banking apps to
run, although I only tried 2 or 3 "hide root" solutions.

I believe that reliably rooting is

* Not an option for the general population, * Not desired by large parts of the general population, * An option taken by people that are more willing to try alternative apps anyways. * Counter to people that just want a system that works.

While preinstalled apps target the general population not willing to change
but may be willing to try things they already have anyways. The motivation is
the same for google to have their apps preinstalled (even forcing OEMs to
install them when all the OEMs want is the play store).

Overall I think: forcing preinstallation is an attempt to support local
companies and cost foreign ones users. For this the (small) group of people
rooting their phone is probably irrelevant.

------
stebann
What will they achieve with this?

